

Tell HN: this is a startup I would use passionately if someone created it - sage_joch

(In case there are any legal questions, I hereby place this idea in the public domain... and I hope I&#x27;m not having a Michael Scott bankruptcy declaration moment.)<p>High-level description<p><pre><code>  * A site for line-by-line song lyric analysis&#x2F;commentary
  * Analyses are created and voted on by users
  * Lyrics are (probably) imported by the site owner, so voting mechanisms on &quot;songs to import&quot; should be provided for more obscure songs
  * The site makes money by providing links to purchase the songs (similarly to Pandora)
  * Users who want to analyze a song can provide line-by-line explanations and commentary
  * Users who want to understand a song can read a highly-voted analysis
  * Users who have just fallen in love with a song can purchase it on the spot
</code></pre>
If this already exists, it doesn&#x27;t exist on the scale that it could (or else every Google search for &quot;$song analysis&quot; would lead to that site). The idea came to me tonight when I wanted to really understand Stairway to Heaven, and was able to write out an interpretation of it line by line.<p>And yes, I realize the irony of really <i>getting</i> Stairway to Heaven and then immediately thinking about a startup opportunity.
======
t0
[http://rock.rapgenius.com/Led-zeppelin-stairway-to-heaven-
ly...](http://rock.rapgenius.com/Led-zeppelin-stairway-to-heaven-lyrics)

You can click each line for annotations.

~~~
sage_joch
Awesome, thank you. I suspect there are things I would change if I could just
wave my hand, but nothing is stopping me from creating my idealized version
myself (aside from laziness and not wanting the stress of owning a website).

